

Ask HN: Any entrepreneurs and/or engineers living with ADHD? - cosgroveb

Background: I was diagnosed with ADHD in the sixth grade and the diagnosis made sense then, and still does today (I am 27 years old - CS graduate and software developer). I don't want to make this post into a discussion or flamewar on the existence of ADHD, whether it is overdiagnosed, etc.<p>I am simply curious because I understand that some fairly successful and creative people have been diagnosed with ADHD (the founder of JetBlue comes to mind) and I figure that the same must be true for a community like Hacker News. It would be very interesting to me to hear your stories!<p>Note: There is no "ADD" in the DSM-IV. The term ADHD is meant to include Type A (Predominantly Inattentive), Type B (Predominantly Hyperactive) and Combined. I just want to point that out so we're all speaking the same language!
======
lothia
I was diagnosed with ADHD when I was probably in 2nd grade and took Adderall,
Ritalin and Concerta. I stopped taking them about 3 months prior to finishing
my Bachelors of Computer Science. I have now been 8 months with out it and
have been working at my new job quite well. Prior to that for the last 2 years
of my education I would only take my medication when I needed to study hard or
had a test.

~~~
cosgroveb
Same here. I always hated the stimulant medications but Adderall had the
greatest effect. I haven't had medication since college and only used it when
I really needed it then!

------
sfriedrich
In addition to the distractibility for which it is most known; ADHD folks are
often capable of super-concentration for periods of time. This is why you
often find them in occupations that benefit from this capability...
programming being chief among them.

Self medication with mild stimulants like caffeine is also common.

------
realitygrill
I have been diagnosed with Type A in college, and I've got that hyperfocus
ability at times. Medication didn't really help me so I stopped. However I
recently learned I have Convergence Insufficiency, which can cause you to look
as if you're ADHD. So now I don't know.

------
agbell
Yes sir. I have heard alot of business owners / entrepreneurs have ADHD.

------
anigbrowl
I prefer not to discuss medical matters in public, but anyone in need of a
peer is welcome to email.

------
taylorwc
Sometimes it feels like pretty much every entrepreneur has ADHD.

